# Uber ID Cards



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I was parked outside a bar last night waiting for a ping and a cop came over and asked what was I doing there. I told him I drive for Uber, and he asked for my license and registration. After running me through the system he came back and asked for my Uber ID card.

I told him we didn't have ID cards and that the only thing we had from Uber was our iPhone and the plastic trade dress "U", which I showed him. He then said other Uber drivers have shown him their Uber ID cards.

Either he was confused or simply lying, but after thinking about it, that is not such a bad idea. Uber already has our pictures. Preparing some type of ID card might help our case with law enforcement in certain situations. It's not a "get out jail free card", but it's probably better than nothing.


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

Am i free to go? Cops cant just come up to you and start asking questions. They need cause. Did you ask?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aside from showing required documents such as drivers license, registration and insurance, memorize these:

1. Am I being detained or am I free to go?

2. I am exercising my right to remain silent and want to speak to my attorney.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Would your waybill be considered your ID? if you're logged out, you can access it from the account menu.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Aside from showing required documents such as drivers license, registration and insurance, memorize these:
> 
> 1. Am I being detained or am I free to go?
> 
> 2. I am exercising my right to remain silent and want to speak to my attorney.


Like. Everything you say to a police you do at your own cost and your own peril. Citizens of other countries are always surprised to learn we have this right.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Assuming you're parked legally, there isn't much they can do. Check your ID, registration, and do a _plain view_ and _Terry_ search, that's about it. If they really want to be an asshole, they may be able to pull one of the old vagrancy laws depending on location. I know Boston cops have been known to do this to screw with people they know are up to something, but don't have enough evidence.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I was parked outside a bar last night waiting for a ping and a cop came over and asked what was I doing there. I told him I drive for Uber, and he asked for my license and registration. After running me through the system he came back and asked for my Uber ID card.
> 
> I told him we didn't have ID cards and that the only thing we had from Uber was our iPhone and the plastic trade dress "U", which I showed him. He then said other Uber drivers have shown him their Uber ID cards.
> 
> Either he was confused or simply lying, but after thinking about it, that is not such a bad idea. Uber already has our pictures. Preparing some type of ID card might help our case with law enforcement in certain situations. It's not a "get out jail free card", but it's probably better than nothing.


What area did this happen in?


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> What area did this happen in?


This happened in Sacramento. And he wasn't a dick about it, so I didn't feel the need to be a dick to him. But I was baffled by him saying other Uber drivers have shown him their Uber ID cards.

Either way, I think it's important to start building positive relationships with law enforcement within our communities, since Uber's PR department is not exactly winning everybody over.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I would ask support. I think it's important for them to know what enforcement is looking for.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I guess if I cared, I might print out my partners.uber.com profile and put it in a sleeve or something. But I don't.


----------



## JoshM (Aug 1, 2014)

he was being a dick about it. he asked you something he had no right to ask you and he asked for 'uber id'. there is no such thing and he knows it.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I mean, if the city sent me out a card that said, "The bearer is an unlicensed and sometimes-uninsured jitney driver for an out-of-state startup. If he is carrying passengers for money, it's no sweat. Please waive all parking tickets", I'd carry it proudly.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

All I know is, on the back of the ID it would say "$20 off your first ride!"


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

Y'all don't have ID cards?

I got a temporary one to print out the day I was activated, and I'm still waiting for a packet from Uber with the plastic trade dress, and the ID card. The temp ID card has my picture and my ID (referral number).

In Chicago, you have to have the ID card tucked behind the trade dress with the picture side visible inside the cabin, and the Chicago tax stamp visible on the dash. Otherwise, you can get a ridiculous ticket.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Looking past the generous rates in Chicago...
Chicago has been a ridiculous city for some time.

Chicagoland!
<3


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> This happened in Sacramento. And he wasn't a dick about it, so I didn't feel the need to be a dick to him. But I was baffled by him saying other Uber drivers have shown him their Uber ID cards.
> 
> Either way, I think it's important to start building positive relationships with law enforcement within our communities, since Uber's PR department is not exactly winning everybody over.


^^^
Also important is whether or not it was on private property... like the parking lot of the bar or at the curb in front.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Never received or heard of uber ID either and I second not talking to the cops.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just emailed Uber using your story as my own. I wonder what Uber will have to say about it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Update; Got an email from Uber.

*Thanks for checking in about trade dress.

Partners driving in DC & Virginia are required by law to display Uber "U" sign trade dress. You should place the U sign on the passenger side rear window. Don't have a "U" sign? You can order one here t.uber.com/dcusign or stop by our partner support center to pick one up.

Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.

We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.*


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I replied back asking about Uber ID card. 

Waiting for response.


----------

